# Feliz 25 de Mayo para todos los Argentinos!!!!



## Artrella

Hoy se conmemora en Argentina la Revolución de Mayo. Un día como hoy pero en 1810, tuvimos nuestro primer gobierno no español.

*¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades Argentina!!!!!!*​
*Un poco de** historia* 

*Acta del 25 de Mayo de 1810* 

*En el Cabildo*


----------



## Magg

¡Vaya! Esta vez soy la primera en unirme a la felicitación. Casi siempre llego la última a todo.  

FELICIDADES A TODO LOS ARGENTINOS.  

Os deseo que paséis un estupendo día festivo. (Supongo que será fiesta, ¿no?  )

Magg


----------



## ILT

Amigos argentinos: F E L I C I D A D E S

Saludos desde México, y disfruten de este día de fiesta 

ILT


----------



## alc112

Muchas gracias chicas!!!
Magg sos mujer!! yo pensé eras hombre


----------



## gotitadeleche

¡¡FELICIDADES a todos los argentinos!!

(What happened to the font sizes?? I only have three choices now  )


----------



## alc112

Gracias!!
Mira este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=26337


----------



## Artrella

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> ¡¡FELICIDADES a todos los argentinos!!
> 
> (What happened to the font sizes?? I only have three choices now  )




Gotix, the font sizes were changed by Mike some time ago, due to server problems...or sth like that...I think you can get some info in the Comments and Suggestions forum.  
Gracias por tus saludos!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades en tamaño Argentino!
 




Un saludo,
Cuchu


Gotita...escríbeme si quieres el secreto​ 
​


----------



## Phryne

jaja, yo lo sé

gracias... y a mis compatriotas disfruten el día libre y coman muchas empanadas en mi nombre


----------



## alc112

Phryne said:
			
		

> gracias... y a mis compatriotas disfruten el día libre y coman muchas empanadas en mi nombre


 
Cierto
María José
Te mando un abrazo desde Entre Ríos y que lo estés pasando lo mejor posible.
Espero que tu esposo sepa hacer empanadas, así no te sentís tan "sola".

http://iconbazaar.com/flags/animated/international/argentina_b.gif
Unas empanadas:
http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/images/empanadas.jpg

Un asadito:
http://www.redargentina.com/recetas/images/Asado.jpg

saludos


----------



## funnydeal

*Muchas felicidades   *


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations especially to all Argentinian Foreros/Foreras.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Muchas felicidades, Argentina!

Espero que no nos guardéis rencor a los españolitos...


----------

